# Apply fungicide to new grass?



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

I seeded a new lawn 19 days ago. Temps have been in the 80's w/ humidity. Less humidity this week, but temps still close to 80. I have Heritage G (Azoxy) here. Should I apply as a just in case? Is there any negative to applying it?


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

Ohio Lawn said:


> I seeded a new lawn 19 days ago. Temps have been in the 80's w/ humidity. Less humidity this week, but temps still close to 80. I have Heritage G (Azoxy) here. Should I apply as a just in case? Is there any negative to applying it?


Heritage G can be applied after seeding or at seed germination.

It's addressed on the label.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

From the Quali-Pro Propiconazole 14.3 Label:

ESTABLISHMENT OF COOL-SEASON TURFGRASS
Quali-Pro Propiconazole 14.3 provides control of many diseases of turf, and its primary use is as a fungicide for use
against the diseases listed on this label. As an additional benefit, Quali-Pro Propiconazole 14.3 will improve the
establishment rate when it is applied to cool-season grass seedlings or sod.
New Seedlings: Apply 1 fl. oz. per 1000 sq. ft. at the 2- to 3-leaf stage of growth for faster root development and
top growth.

Azoxy is safe too, but Propiconazole is actually beneficial!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

gm560 said:


> From the Quali-Pro Propiconazole 14.3 Label:
> 
> ESTABLISHMENT OF COOL-SEASON TURFGRASS
> Quali-Pro Propiconazole 14.3 provides control of many diseases of turf, and its primary use is as a fungicide for use
> ...


Propi is cool but it doesn't control pythium which is common on new seeding with constant damp and warm temps.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > From the Quali-Pro Propiconazole 14.3 Label:
> ...


Thanks for the help. I applied Heritage G @ 2lb/k. It didn't seem like much product put down, but hopefully it's effective.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

@Suburban Jungle Life I just noticed Scott's DiseaseEx has Azoxy and is cheaper than Heritage G. Is there any advantage using Heritage G vs DiseaseEx?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Ohio Lawn said:


> @Suburban Jungle Life I just noticed Scott's DiseaseEx has Azoxy and is cheaper than Heritage G. Is there any advantage using Heritage G vs DiseaseEx?


Just the cost. Also, 2lb/M is the preventive rate I believe. Curative for a current problem is double that.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Can you apply the scotts at or before seeding?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Scott diseasex (azoxy) can be applied before at or after seeding. I prefer after seeding.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Which disease(s) are you concerned about, specifically? Also, which region of the state are you in? NE Ohio had flooding within the last week, while here in Central Ohio I would strongly caution smoking a cigarette near unirrigated turf.


----------

